# Scarborough B&W



## stapo49 (Nov 6, 2020)

I took a drive down to Scarborough here in Perth and decided instead of doing my usual beach scene I would try for something a bit different.

1. Skate Park



2.


3.


4.


 
5.


----------



## PJM (Nov 6, 2020)

I like #2.  The leading lines, the curves and the shadows all make for a nice composition to me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 7, 2020)

Good call with all the different types of lines. #1, 2 and 3 are my favorites.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 9, 2020)

Very art deco looking.  Not usually a fan of B+W for landscapes etc but it certainly works here.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 28, 2020)

What a fascinating design for the building in the first few shots. Great use of leading lines to walk me through the details.

Something I really like about the first image is that I thought it was shadows being cast then realized what was going on after I spent some more time with it. Very nice.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes, No. 2 is my favorite here, also.    There is some noise in the clouds, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 4, 2020)

Yep - 2 and 4 are my favourites - very stylish images


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice stuff. 3 and 5 draw me in to image what's going on. I'd like 5 to be more contrasty, but the vintage B&W look is fine too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 12, 2020)

Love these!  I agree very Art Deco/MCM lines and materials.


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2020)

Great set of images, Stapo!   Hard to pick a favorite.   However, I am really, really taken with #5 - it looks for all the world like the type of photo one might find leafing through an old _Life _magazine.   You were smart to avoid higher contrast here.  Just a retro, dreamy quality, and the person in the foreground is spot on.   Terrific!


----------

